# WeMo



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

On Amazon lightening deals, be quick £31.99

Latest model


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I would need to check, but I think before this lightening deal, amazon sold me one for 29.99?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which WeMo have you found works best?

*WeMo Insight or WeMo Home Automation Switch?*


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, finally got me to pull the trigger on one of these.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I did check and the WeMo I bought was NOT the Insight but the Home Automation Switch. I can now see the OP may have been talking about the Insight - apologies. But I cannot compare the two, but can compare the other WeMo with a fairly standard digital timer switch. Personally I prefer the latter, not as clever admittedly, but I know when I need the machine on and for less than a tenner has to be worth a punt. If it doesnt fit your coffee routine, chances are you will find another use for it later (maybe the XMAS tree lights?)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Glenn

I have only had and experienced the Home Automation switch and find in the 2 years of use it has worked faultlessly

I throughly recommend it


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought an insight a couple of weeks ago and love it. The energy monitor is nice but not so important. Might opt for a switch only in future.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Which WeMo have you found works best?
> 
> *WeMo Insight or WeMo Home Automation Switch?*


I've got both Glenn. Both work well and do pretty much the same. It comes down to aesthetics (insight is smaller and tidier) and whether you want the usage stats (again insight)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Recent 1.13.4 update is alot smoother over 4g. Quite a decent app now. Just needs a widget. My coffee consumption would be half what it is without WeMo


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a Wemo (the older cheaper one) partnered with an android phone and ifttt rules. Was good when it worked but despite doing all the updates it just wouldn't reliably stay on the network. Could have been an issue with my network or router I suppose but for me the idea was better than the reality and after coming down in the morning to a cold e61 db machine I gave up as going to work with no coffee got me down!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine has worked faultlessly, original Wemo not the newer Insight. The IFTTT stuff looked way to complicated but I found the scheduler in the app more than flexible enough for me.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I had a Wemo (the older cheaper one) partnered with an android phone and ifttt rules. Was good when it worked but despite doing all the updates it just wouldn't reliably stay on the network. Could have been an issue with my network or router I suppose but for me the idea was better than the reality and after coming down in the morning to a cold e61 db machine I gave up as going to work with no coffee got me down!


Bet you it was the router. I only say that as I had the same experience as you, and ended up getting shut of the first one. I got another a while later and had the same issues, until I got my all singing new router and the wemo has been faultless ever since.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Could be. Mine is the freebie Plusnet provided. Tempted to get one of those Asus ac ones but is it worth £150?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have the bog standard one that I got last Black Friday









I don't mess to much with the IFTT. They work best as glorified timers that you can occassionally override remotely

Sometimes if I know I am not going to be home for a while I will turn the machine off remotely. It is set to come on in the morning, and in the evening for when I get home.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

hotmetal said:


> Could be. Mine is the freebie Plusnet provided. Tempted to get one of those Asus ac ones but is it worth £150?


Make sure you buy a router-modem, and not just a router.

Have a look at the TP-Link Archer range. They start around £50 and the top end model is under £100, often rated as good or better than their Netgear/Acer counterparts.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I love my wemo. Using ifttt I turn it on and off during the day using my pebble watch when away from home. I just have a timer set for first thing in the morning.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with the timer. What ever I do I can't get it to work


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> Anyone else having issues with the timer. What ever I do I can't get it to work


No, i have about 8 rules set up on 2 switches. all work good.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

glevum said:


> No, i have about 8 rules set up on 2 switches. all work good.


All good here too. Did have to turn router off and back on some time ago but no issues since.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> Anyone else having issues with the timer. What ever I do I can't get it to work


Are you on the latest WeMo app update & firmware?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> All good here too. Did have to turn router off and back on some time ago but no issues since.


Have tried that


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> Are you on the latest WeMo app update & firmware?


Yep. Currently using the androids app. Misses has iPhone so might try on hers. The remote on/off works fine


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

£21.99 now!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i have just picked up another one. not sure what im going to use it for yet though


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Just picked one up!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> i have just picked up another one. not sure what im going to use it for yet though


ditto


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Could be. Mine is the freebie Plusnet provided. Tempted to get one of those Asus ac ones but is it worth £150?


I got an Asus router. Best I've ever had. If you have plusnet fibre and you want an integrated modem one, you have to get a VDSL modem. I went for one without a modem as the openreach one is fine. When I had a tp link with modem I found my connection dropped. I got the n900 Asus, it works perfectly.


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

How are people finding the Wemo's? I have heard that there are quite a bit of reliability issues?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine is a freaking nightmare. Due to issues connecting tonmy router (wemo and wife's iPhone) I have bought a new, better router but the damn thing won't connect at all now


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No problems at all. Worked perfectly for about 2years


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

only problem i have is sometimes they dissapear from mobile network (not detected) but thats only happened 1 or 2 times over last year. otherwise they are reliable for me


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine works most of the time. It currently can't be detected on my wifi but works on timer. It's failed to work completely 3 times in a year, each time I reset it and fix the issue but it always takes repeated attempts over a period of time.

All in all disappointing for the money they cost, but still better than not having one.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

frandavi99 said:


> Mine works most of the time. It currently can't be detected on my wifi but works on timer. It's failed to work completely 3 times in a year, each time I reset it and fix the issue but it always takes repeated attempts over a period of time.
> 
> All in all disappointing for the money they cost, but still better than not having one.


how did you reset yours? i tried a so called hard reset but still didnt work for me


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I have my a Wemo Insight on the Cofffee Machine and a Wemo Switch on the media player in the living (great for rebooting it when it hangs). I use a Tasker script on my phone to monitor my phones alarm time and turn on the Wemo (coffee machine) 35minutes prior to my phones alarm going off (great if you work shift or have irregular start times). I can also turn it on/off via my smart watch (moto 360). IFTTT is far to simplistic (just one condition) and has too much latency for my liking.

Both Wemo's have been very reliable since the last couple of firmware updates. I'm sure most peoples issues are down to either their router (mine is a normal sky router) or they have their Wemo in place that has a nominal wifi signal (behind a big metal coffee machine acting like a big Wifi shield?). Try downloading a wifi analyser app for your phone and see what sort of signal strength you are getting where your Wemo is situated. When I initially got my Wemo and had a few issues I moved my Wireless Access Point a few feet and it made a big difference in terms of signal strength I was getting in the kitchen.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Had a mail this morning from amazon, think they are knocking them out at £29 today.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Just did a quick search and these are £25 on mymemory with free p&p


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

both of mine are pretty reliable. there will always be the occasional time that it needs a reboot but I put that down to being computer / wifi based and find it quite normal / acceptable.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My insight worked for the first two days, they I turned off the rules I had made when I was away, and when I turned them back on they wont work. But the Insight happily turns on and off if I manually tell it to do so in the app.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> both of mine are pretty reliable. there will always be the occasional time that it needs a reboot but I put that down to being computer / wifi based and find it quite normal / acceptable.


Acceptable ?... Expected maybe but not really acceptable.


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree with the above, people seem to find it acceptable that they won't always work and that puts me off. perhaps if it was less acceptable then there would be more firmware updates to resolve issues? On the face of it it's a good idea but perhaps not quite there yet?

i would have thought something Apple and HomeKit based would have come out by now....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How does Insight work? I thought there was a way of it feeding you stats from the device inserted but perhaps I am blind but I cannot fathom it!

Ignore that.....there was a drop down box I had not seen. Interesting, mine switches on at 8am and off at 6pm yet the average amount of time it is in play a day is 2 hours 37 mins estimating £4.35 monthly.

anyone else like to publish theirs?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I have it email a daily update on energy used... never really look at it though. I only have the machine on for about 1n hour most days. Sometimes a couple at the weekend.

Daily Usage Summary

Date,Time ON (Hours:Minutes),Power Consumption ON (kWh),Time STANDBY (Hours:Minutes),Power Consumption STANDBY (kWh),Average Day Connected Device is ON (Hours),Average Power When ON (Watts),Estimated Monthly Cost,Day's Cost,Energy Cost per kWh

2015/12/09,0:59,0.30648,0:0,0.00000,1.22163,322,1.13990,0.03095,0.10100

2015/12/08,0:56,0.31575,0:0,0.00000,1.22077,328,1.14231,0.03189,0.10100

2015/12/07,1:0,0.32123,0:0,0.00000,1.24254,302,1.19774,0.03244,0.10100

2015/12/06,1:18,0.35320,0:0,0.00000,1.20371,251,1.18671,0.03567,0.10100

2015/12/05,1:51,0.41027,0:0,0.00298,1.28976,246,1.22725,0.04174,0.10100

2015/12/04,0:56,0.31875,0:0,0.00000,1.28062,336,1.26966,0.03219,0.10100

2015/12/03,0:56,0.30624,0:0,0.01534,1.35859,329,1.35945,0.03248,0.10100

2015/12/02,0:56,0.31289,0:0,0.00000,1.29183,335,1.28889,0.03160,0.10100

2015/12/01,0:53,0.29862,0:0,0.00000,1.29623,336,1.29226,0.03016,0.10100

2015/11/30,0:58,0.32330,0:0,0.00000,1.38694,328,1.37372,0.03265,0.10100

2015/11/29,2:47,0.70702,0:0,0.02009,1.38950,286,1.37919,0.07344,0.10100

2015/11/28,1:38,0.58132,0:0,0.00664,1.42722,548,1.38283,0.05938,0.10100

2015/11/27,0:53,0.31481,0:0,0.01625,1.41409,0,1.33959,0.03344,0.10100

2015/11/26,0:59,0.32482,0:0,0.00888,1.41782,330,1.33748,0.03370,0.10100

2015/11/25,0:58,0.31747,0:0,0.00000,1.41266,0,1.33445,0.03206,0.10100

2015/11/24,1:14,0.56836,0:1,0.04522,1.40698,0,1.34086,0.06197,0.10100

2015/11/23,0:28,0.27098,0:0,0.00000,1.38917,588,1.27797,0.02737,0.10100

2015/11/22,2:31,0.53497,0:0,0.00000,1.42302,218,1.84912,0.07757,0.14500

2015/11/21,1:42,0.60648,0:0,0.01460,1.33581,826,1.79917,0.09006,0.14500

2015/11/20,2:2,0.71263,0:3,0.00001,1.44425,1405,1.84064,0.10333,0.14500

2015/11/19,0:0,0.00000,0:0,0.00000,1.36516,0,1.71361,0.00000,0.14500

2015/11/18,1:0,0.32825,0:0,0.00000,1.51484,295,1.90077,0.04760,0.14500

2015/11/17,2:10,0.66986,0:0,0.00301,1.52073,230,1.90520,0.09757,0.14500

2015/11/16,1:3,0.32815,0:0,0.01675,1.43849,278,1.80239,0.05001,0.14500

2015/11/15,3:17,0.73704,0:0,0.00000,1.43226,225,1.79985,0.10687,0.14500

2015/11/14,1:26,0.37466,0:0,0.00000,1.28052,279,1.67073,0.05433,0.14500

2015/11/13,0:57,0.31257,0:0,0.00000,1.28067,337,1.66731,0.04532,0.14500

2015/11/12,0:55,0.31987,0:0,0.00000,1.28109,346,1.66845,0.04638,0.14500

2015/11/11,0:53,0.30148,0:0,0.00000,1.28883,339,1.67172,0.04371,0.14500

2015/11/10,0:58,0.32697,0:0,0.00000,1.30004,332,1.68049,0.04741,0.14500

2015/11/09,0:59,0.31674,0:0,0.00000,1.30919,306,1.68600,0.04593,0.14500

2015/11/08,1:16,0.36181,0:0,0.00000,1.30774,270,1.69209,0.05246,0.14500

2015/11/07,3:13,0.75270,0:0,0.00000,1.28377,237,1.68008,0.10914,0.14500

2015/11/06,0:53,0.30942,0:0,0.00000,1.25159,306,1.66356,0.04487,0.14500

2015/11/05,2:7,0.59411,0:0,0.00000,1.25524,267,1.66581,0.08615,0.14500

2015/11/04,1:6,0.33931,0:0,0.00000,1.17825,316,1.58114,0.04920,0.14500

2015/11/03,0:59,0.32977,0:0,0.00000,1.18119,333,1.58563,0.04782,0.14500

2015/11/02,1:0,0.33685,0:0,0.00000,1.25974,319,1.58611,0.04884,0.14500

2015/11/01,1:7,0.32716,0:0,0.00000,1.26300,277,1.58730,0.04744,0.14500

2015/10/31,1:26,0.36381,0:0,0.00000,1.45325,275,1.70635,0.05275,0.14500

2015/10/30,0:57,0.31619,0:0,0.00000,1.35139,329,1.53685,0.04427,0.14000

2015/10/29,1:1,0.33025,0:0,0.00000,1.28266,320,1.44067,0.04624,0.14000

2015/10/28,1:3,0.32932,0:0,0.00000,1.20927,315,1.34022,0.04610,0.14000

2015/10/27,1:6,0.34444,0:0,0.00000,1.13367,325,1.24005,0.04822,0.14000

2015/10/26,0:59,0.33609,0:0,0.00000,1.05532,340,1.13529,0.04705,0.14000


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohh... just noticed that it seems to have reset my Electricity costs to 10.1p a KWh (on the 23rd Nov) whereas it should be 14.5p I wonder if that got reset when a new firmware was released?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Ohh... just noticed that it seems to have reset my Electricity costs to 10.1p a KWh (on the 23rd Nov) whereas it should be 14.5p I wonder if that got reset when a new firmware was released?


Thats another thing I am going to have to learn to do. I have no idea what it has mine at!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

14.5p /kwh!!!!

Jeeesus, i pay 25p /kwh in the marina.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

my charge is 10.787 plus vat but a standing charge of 19.57 per day also happens. Why the hell they are allowed to have standing charges is beyond me. probably just to cloud the issue. How do you put your tariff into the Insight anyone?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> 14.5p /kwh!!!!
> 
> Jeeesus, i pay 25p /kwh in the marina.


Yeah but that's the extra you pay for waterproof electricity froggy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its wifi electric... Just hurts when you walk between the boat and transmitter.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> my charge is 10.787 plus vat but a standing charge of 19.57 per day also happens. Why the hell they are allowed to have standing charges is beyond me. probably just to cloud the issue. How do you put your tariff into the Insight anyone?


Yeah I have a daily charge as well but I can't remember how much.

You can set the Kwh charge on your wemo by opening the app on your phone. Click on the pencil icon at the top of the screen. The list of devices will then have a chevron icon ( > ) at the far right. Click on the chevron and you get into the devices settings screen. The cost per kWH is at the bottom. You can also set the name of the wemo in this screen and tweak the number of watts that it will use to determine if the device it is controlling is on or in standby. (I have my coffee machine set to the minimum of 2W)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Yeah I have a daily charge as well but I can't remember how much.
> 
> You can set the Kwh charge on your wemo by opening the app on your phone. Click on the pencil icon at the top of the screen. The list of devices will then have a chevron icon ( > ) at the far right. Click on the chevron and you get into the devices settings screen. The cost per kWH is at the bottom. You can also set the name of the wemo in this screen and tweak the number of watts that it will use to determine if the device it is controlling is on or in standby. (I have my coffee machine set to the minimum of 2W)


Thanks, good start but I do not seem to have a pencil!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

iPhone vs Android









Try clicking the "Edit" at the top right.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

spot on, edit worked nicely.....thats my New years Resolution....to explore software more thoroughly!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Since you're using an iPhone then one advantage you also have is that you can change the icon to better reflect the machine your Wemo is controlling i.e. a little picture of your coffee machine


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Since you're using an iPhone then one advantage you also have is that you can change the icon to better reflect the machine your Wemo is controlling i.e. a little picture of your coffee machine


Easy if your daughter has an ipod. Set up icons on it . Then delete the app of it then they appear on your android. Had mine a couple of years now


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> Mine is a freaking nightmare. Due to issues connecting tonmy router (wemo and wife's iPhone) I have bought a new, better router but the damn thing won't connect at all now


If you change router its a bit difficult. You have to disable all rules, disable remote connection and then redo it


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> how did you reset yours? i tried a so called hard reset but still didnt work for me


Hard reset a few times and I think maybe I had to set it up again from the app.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> my charge is 10.787 plus vat but a standing charge of 19.57 per day also happens. Why the hell they are allowed to have standing charges is beyond me. probably just to cloud the issue. How do you put your tariff into the Insight anyone?


Most suppliers will offer an option of a no standing charge tariff but it's swings and... For the average user

Good call for high usage, bad call low usage, usually.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

glevum said:


> Easy if your daughter has an ipod. Set up icons on it . Then delete the app of it then they appear on your android. Had mine a couple of years now


Thanks... no apple kit in our house but interesting to know. Although it makes even less sense to me now why this feature is lacking from the Android version of the app. I'd previously assumed it was a restriction based on android not allowing external links to images etc but given what you say the image must be held on the device itself and served up to the app.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The original (larger, older model) WeMo is currently available here for £21.99 delivered from Amazon or £21.40 from a third party seller but still delivered by Amazon.

Good time for some new members to grab one then add to the growing list of beta testers for marcuswar CMW Android app.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the "big up" DoubleShot, and since you've brought it up I thought I'd update the thread with the current progress on CMW (Coffee Machine Warmup).

For anyone who doesn't know what CMW is; CMW is a script I've been writing for Android devices that monitors my phones current alarm settings and automatically adjusts the time that my coffee machine is turned on to follow suit (i.e. 35minutes previous to the alarm). If you work shifts or have varying morning wakeup times this is great as all you need to do is change your morning alarm and the coffee machine automatically follows suit. It also only does this when I'm at home so if I'm away on business or holiday I don't have to remember to disable any timers or schedules , everything just works automagically!

I've been using (and developing) this on my phone for the last 12 months and it's now very stable and works really well (even if I do say so myself). Most of the development work has actually gone into making this "pretty" and useable by other people on differing phones and devices.

The current version is 1.4.1beta and the big changes that have taken place since the last 1.3.2 Beta release are as follows;

now supplied as a compiled App rather than a Tasker script so *no need to purchase Tasker.*

no longer requires a rooted device

communicates directly with the Wemo over WiFi (doesn't take over the screen like the previous method did)

now shows a countdown of number of minutes until machine is fully warmed up and notifies you when it's ready

detects when the wemo is turned on (or off) manually and still automatically notifies you when its fully warmed up (works best with insight models)

I'm currently adding the ability to turn on/off the wemo directly from CMW which will be much quicker than launching Belkins official app.

If anyone wants to join the beta testing team then drop me a pm and I'll send you a link where you can download a copy (but remember it's Android only)

CMW works best with the later Insight models of Wemo (the ones with the built in power monitor) but will work OK with the earlier models as well. The difference in terms of CMW is that with the Insight models I can query the plug for how longs it's been turned on which allows CMW to accurately track the coffee machines warmup period if the machine is turned on manually. With the non Insight model CMW only knows that the Wemo is ON or OFF at the point it checks it's status so if you manually turn on the Wemo and CMW doesn't check it's status for a further 5minutes then the warmup period is 5minutes longer.

1.4.1 will be the last beta version and once it is fully tested I'll probably be releasing this the first public release.


----------

